# Table saw finger protector



## tmuir (Jan 27, 2010)

I just saw this video on another forum and had to share it here.

How cool is this safety feature!
Wonder if it could be adapted to other tools?

[youtube=425,350]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3mzhvMgrLE&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3mzhvMgrLE&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Bernd (Jan 27, 2010)

Seen it several times. It's been around for a couple of years.

My question is what does it do to the machine? Can't imagine the damage it would do to a large lathe or mill being stopped like that. It's equivalent to a tool crashing. It may save your finger, but to what damage to the machine?

Bernd


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 27, 2010)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> It may save your finger, but to what damage to the machine?



Machines there are plenty, ones cheap others expensive, now fingers we have only 10 and mine are priceless.


----------



## tmuir (Jan 27, 2010)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> Machines there are plenty, ones cheap others expensive, now fingers we have only 10 and mine are priceless.



I would agree with that and I'm sure most managers would agree it would be cheaper to buy a new lathe than hospital treatment and compensation for someone loosing a hand.
But it would need to be foolproof and not go off when not needed as that would be expensive.


----------



## 1hand (Jan 27, 2010)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> Machines there are plenty, ones cheap others expensive, now fingers we have only 10 and mine are priceless.



Or 5..................I'm for it. My $1200 mill or lathe is not worth the Idea of saving them last five.

Matt


----------



## cfellows (Jan 27, 2010)

I would pony up the money for the Sawstop, except I've heard that it occasionally trips from wood that is too wet or other false causes. That could get expensive, not to mention it would probably give me a heart attack if I wasn't expecting it! Kind of like an air bag false tripping... how bad would that be?

I've been an experienced wood worker for over 40 years and it was in the last 5 years that I had two accidents on the table saw, both with the same finger and doing the same thing both times... simply ripping a board and running my left index finger directly into the blade. It happens when the mind wanders and you aren't concentrating on what you are doing... something that's hard to control and even harder to recognize when you're doing it.

My factory supplied blade guard had sat on the shelf for many years because it was a nuisance and can't be installed for some operations. However, after the last accident, I now keep it installed on the saw at all times (except for those special operations). It's being there is just a constant reminder to keep you mind on what you are doing and to remember the consequences of an attention lapse.

Chuck


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 27, 2010)

My neighbour has one after 2 bad accidents.

Its gone off twice, once wet wood like was mentioned the other a nail.

Wrecks the blade and the Al stop block.


----------



## BigBore (Jan 27, 2010)

I have seen a SawStop demo and it trashes the blade plus an expensive aluminum stop. I use Forrest blades @ $100+ and like Chuck said moist wood or even a staple in a sheet of plywood will trigger it. There are such great advances now in guards and splitters or riving knives that I would rather put the money into these than a destructive safety device like SawStop. There's a safety blade guard that is on a swinging arm and some that allow ripping while in place. The knives and splitters now move with the blade and come off without a tool. One has to admit, though, that it IS impressive. On the demo the hot dog just barely gets nicked. I wonder why they haven't come out with a phenolic or some other material instead of the aluminum. Just seeing the damage to the brake is a religious experience. Made me go home and put my blade guard back on.

Dittos on the fact that safety is a matter of concentration and focus. I have a 1HP Colt trim router that has little snap-in plastic windows to keep your fingers out of the bit chamber during operation. I formed the bad habit of gripping the router with my fingers on the safety windows. Had been using it on and off, one day, and about the third time I picked it up, turned it on and proceeded to stick my left index finger into the chamber. The little guard had popped off the time before without me noticing. Only real accident in 30 years. (other than splinters and sanding a knuckle or two) I'd post a photo, but it is pretty graphic. A copy hangs in my shop over the router table.

On the topic of adapting this SawStop technology to a metal machine, wouldn't either the tool or the workpiece have to be electrically isolated from the machine? In that case, wouldn't stringy swarf set it off? Hmmm. ???

Ed


----------



## BAH101 (Jan 27, 2010)

I got to see a demo a few years ago also, very inpressive, with a bang the blade was gone from sight. In some of sawstop brochures there is a picture of a guys finger that had been saved. Just a knick (wonder if it was accidental or a bet). 
If I am not mistaken, the salesman quoted around $80Cdn for a replacement cartridge and the blade was salvageable. It took off 2 carbide tips which he said could be replaced. The saw itself is over $3000, so I didn't get one


----------



## Bernd (Jan 27, 2010)

I see my comment has brought some thought.

I agree with Chuck. Reread his last sentence in the second paragraph. Says it all.

I nearly lost my right index finger to a saw accident over 2 years ago, using a Bosch hand saw to cut up pallets. The saw kicked back and got my right hand. Wasn't a pretty sight. Result was a stiff right index finger. Unfortunately I'm right handed also.

So as the saying goes. been there, done that and have the bloody t-shirt to prove it.

If your mind isn't on the job then stay way from the machine.

Bernd


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Jan 27, 2010)

i think this is one of those saftey devices that sounds good but because of the false activations that have been mentioned and the fact that knowing the saw will stop if your finger gets in it, would likly lead to a false sense of security and the operator may be more likly to do things that he otherwise wouldnt, causing more finger-to-blade occurances. like passive saftey devices that avoid the accident all together, not just control the damage.


----------



## kf2qd (Jan 28, 2010)

As has been stated several times in this thread and many time in other threads - the best safety device is between your ears. If that safety device is not functionng properly then all of the "safety" devices in the world will not protect you. The best safety device is only as good as the guy who designs it, guy who installs it and the guy who services it. 

If a safety device has the opportunity for false trips there is a good chance that the user will disable it because of the annoyance, and then someone gets hurt because they got depending on the safety device that is no longer working.

And we have all removed a guard or other safety device because it was a real pain. Even my MiniMill came with a plastic chip guard that I removed because it was in the way and I knew it would never stay clean and scratch free. 

And yes, I have a couple scarsfrom not using the safety equipment between my ears. Perhaps we should have a Youtube on safety we can look at from time to time. Kind of like the annual (or monthly) safety meetings we all have been bored through on the job. They do make a difference because they make you consider (however briefly) your safety and thus reduce injuries.

Maybe we need a way to have a monthly SAFETY Column that everyone has to access before they can use the rest of the forum. You go to the safety topic and then you can acces the rest of the forum for the month. You could choose to access it and then ignore it, or yuo could access it, read it and continue. (I know - some would hate it, but maybe a few of us would keep our fingers because of it...)


----------

